# Vortex Optics



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for the well wishes! First off let me tell you this web site helped get Vortex Optics where they are today. Thanks for the help! As you may have read I am no longer with Vortex, this was not by my choice. I loved my job, and most of the people I worked with. I was told I was not a team player and let go. I Guess working every weekend, answering phone calls 24/7, and replying to e-mails as fast as I can, meant nothing. I was put in a bad place, my wife to be, has been in and out of the hospital off and on for the last 6 months and unable to work, this has drained the savings account. $333 on unemployment I don't think will cut it. I will never take anything away from Vortex or it's product, but let me tell you I would never treat any one the way they have recently treated me. There are 2 people there, who did not like me and did everything in there power to get me out. They won! Dan Hamilton and family were great to work for and I am sure they will do fine. I may strugle for a bit, but my guess would be I will be back working in the industry soon. As far as a team player, my 19 month old boy and wife to be make a great team. I gave to much to a company that did not appreciate it, it will be good to get off the road and be home for a while. Bow swason starts this Saturday, please keep in touch.

Nick Davis


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Nick*

I want to personally thank you. You were always honest and upfront guy with me on ever question. I appreciate everthing you did here for me and many of my friends here. 

Just remember where God closes one door he opens another.:wink: 
God Bless
DB


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nick sorry to hear about you and Vortex Optics i got to meet you this past Saturday and a super nice guy. I wish you the best of luck and hope to see you around let us know how things are going and how they turn out. I wish you the best of luck with your new job you go after. Im sure you will take a company a long way. Best of luck to you and your family Nick.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

*Quote*



pseshooter300 said:


> Nick sorry to hear about you and Vortex Optics i got to meet you this past Saturday and a super nice guy. I wish you the best of luck and hope to see you around let us know how things are going and how they turn out. I wish you the best of luck with your new job you go after. Im sure you will take a company a long way. Best of luck to you and your family Nick.


If you need to you have my number, and April said thank you!! our son Kristopher would have been 13 today, so just goes to show you it could be worse.(what tou did for her helped her get through today) THANK YOU GARY


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*best of luck*

Nick,
Best of luck in your new endevours. Good on ya' taking the high road. You treated me with respect and on an equal business level, and I really appreciate that. If you need anything I am sure all of us here on AT will be willing to help.
Regards and best wishes,
Doug Pruitt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

answer your pm's i've been trying to get in touch with you.
i'm sorry to hear of your misfortunes as life goes it seems when it rains it pours the most important thing here is the health and well being of you and your familly. i can speak from experience these trying times can be very tough but have faith and keep your head up. 
dave


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Nick I hope you get things worked out. I know sometimes things happen in the heat of the moment...try working with you brother for 19 years! You guys were too good of a team to let it go this easily. All parties need to cool off and get back together and talk it out. Just my lousy 2 cents but been there before. If you need anything you've got my number.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Nick, as I told you earlier, you were the one I wanted to deal with. You were always on the ball returning emails and phone calls. I think between the 2 of us, we got the big acct. here in Missoula. :wink: 
I commend you for taking the upper road in this, and wish you and your wife to be the best in all you do. And as one has already said, when the Lord closes one door, another will open. Also, He never gives you something that you can not handle. :hug:
I wish you all the best and please, keep in touch. You have my numbers and email. If there is anything I can do, please don't hesitate to ask.

Dee


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW, Nick!!! That was much more professional than the last time an "industry" employee posted after being fired.  

Wish you all the best on whatever you choose to do in the future!!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Nick, 

We wish you nothing but the best of luck. I know all too well that the market is tight, so I hope you make it unscaved.

You have done a wonderfull thing helping both the archery community and Vortex. I wish you nothing but the best, and if I can help here in any way, please let me know.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Good luck Nick. Thanks for all your help. If you need anything, just call. We still need to get you down here for a trip to the woods. BTW - I saw the new bow and it looks great. Very quiet.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Dang...Nick I am gonna miss speakin with you. You are a straight up fella and i appreciate all you have done and helped me with. Good luck with your future and don't leave AT.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

If it doesn't kill ya it makes ya stronger. Good luck to you and yours, everything happens for a reason....


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Nick, good luck and best wishes.

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Nick, sorry to hear about your situation but life goes on and something better will come along. Make the best of it. :darkbeer:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I have been dealing with Nick since before Vortex. I have always had a great time dealing with Nick. He was very polite and I felt he was a team player. He worked hard at his job, and always had the best of spirits. I am very sorry to hear this Nick. You will be working again very soon. I am sure of it. Keep in touch. I always look forward to hearing your hunting stories.


Blair Lyon


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Nick, something better will surely come along. You were always great to deal with and very helpful.

Print this thread as a resume for your next job :tongue:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

:tsk: 

Nick, I hate to hear such a thing. Especially by one of our sponsor companies. I will be sending a pm shortly! I am saddened to hear that such a thing has happened and is happening.
keep your head high, things will turn around I know it!


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Nick,

It's odd how our roads wind and turn. Sometimes we view something as a huge stumbling block, but in essence, it turns out to be the 90 degree turn that puts us right where we are meant to be. I wish you the best in wherever you go from here. 

I never got the chance to meet you, but I did look forward to it. You were very courteous and professional anytime I spoke with you. I'm sure you'll land on your feet.....

Thank you for the opportunity you gave me,

Angie Gattis


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

NICK.......woooww.......sorry to hear the news......best wishes......your a stand up guy...and great to work with..... i have no doubt that you will find your calling.....please stay on here and keep us posted on your doings................


Dave


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Sorry bud*

Nick.. I'am very sorry to hear that you have been let go from Vortex after the hard work thats your payment! hope every thing works out good luck you will bounce back.:sad:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Nick,
I first read of your dismissal yesterday and was saddened to read about it. It doesn`t sound good to me. I have been in similar situations myself. I am going to pay very close attention in my dealings with Vortex in the future and hopefully this was just an unfortunate circumstance for you and the future will be even brighter for you. Good luck my friend and GOD bless you and your Fiancee.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Nick, Best wishes as you move on. It was my pleasure to have had the opportunity to work with you. May our roads cross again! I hope you still get to go after the big whitetails in Ill. Jim


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Nick.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I was offerd a position with Vortex from Nick ... I declined...for reasons that nobody needs to know about but myself and Vortex Optics, I do however hope I deal with Nick in the future, He struck me like a stand up guy and i wish him all the best 

Cheers Buddy 
Mike Cartwright


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Your the Man*

Nick , You are the kinda person that we all liked to work with and I wish you and your family the very best. Hope to here from you and if there is anything I can do give me a call Rex


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Nick,
Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I do thank you for the opportunity. I wish you and your family the best. Good luck and God bless.
onetohunt
Marvin Temple


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

I to am sorry to hear that Nick, all i can say is thanks for all of the help you gave me and everyone else who was either on staff with Vortex or uses their product. Things will turn out ok in the end, i have been there before but one door closes and even a bigger and better one will open for you and your family.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry to here about that nick , your a stand up guy, always willing to help out. And great to talk to. You will be missed. 
Always look at the bright side though , you have a son and a to be wife that will give you strength to succeed and push to better yourself , and MAKE MORE MONEY:tongue: .

Keep in touch with all of us here. 

You made a great impression on all , Good luck and God bless.



Brian Przysiecki


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this Nick. Things happen for a reason and life goes on. Tough at times but it keeps going, and so do we... Keep us updated on what you do and how the family is. Time with your family is the best time anyone can spend........


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*sorry*

Nick, sorry to hear of your recent problems. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Nick, First I'd like to thank you for the oppurtunity that you offered me. It was a pleasure dealing with you. 
I am very sorry to hear of your problems with your fiance. I hope all works out for you.

Best wishes to you and your family.:thumbs_up


----------



## Ausie (Apr 10, 2005)

Well that explains why I got all my emails back marked as deleted without reading from Vortex

This is sad but I am sure you will bounce to a higher level with a brighter future , I hope to see you next year when we tour the states but don’t forget that photo of you with your mounts as you are still my first Hunting staff shooter. Remember the good guys always win!!
Cheers mate,:darkbeer: :darkbeer: 
Peter


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nick you were a great rep to work with and I am sad to see it all end. Best of luck in the future and don't hesitate to give me a call. You got my number!

Peace


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, maybe all of you who know him and say all these great things should let Vortex know how you feel. 

GM


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

ucsdryder said:


> Wow, maybe all of you who know him and say all these great things should let Vortex know how you feel.
> 
> GM


Great idea! 

In reality, Vortex already knows, and I am betting they will handle this situation in the best possible way from this point forward.:wink: 

We all know what kind of a guy Nick is.....they just don`t come any better.

I can tell you from experience that there are alot of really good folks at Vortex too. 

This will work out just fine for all involved.

See ya tuesday Nick.....and don`t kill that 180" buck until I get there!:darkbeer:


----------



## KWS870 (Jul 10, 2004)

*chin up*

Sometimes you don't realize what you have untill its gone. I think Vortex will realize their mistake. You showed so much class in your post by not talking trash about the company. I hate to hear this happened to you. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I agree KWS, I think they will realize what an asset Nick is and things will hopefully turn around. Nick has always been very professional and responded very quickly to either emails or phone calls that I had made to him. Very great guy to deal with and have in your corner.

Dee


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

Nick best of luck! You and yours are in my prayers!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nick,

If it wasn't for you, I would not even know that Vortex exists.

I had considered selling my Alpens and going and promoting Vortex next year to be teamed up with a Team like YOU had put together.

This is sad news to me.

God Bless and may you have many blessings in the future with your new family, new job, and new life.

I hate to see things like this happen.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for being a straight forward stand up guy and solving issues when need be. If it wasn't for you my optics may still be lost in order somewhere.

Best of wishes to you and yours..


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

*Lord's Blessing*

Nick ...lady Red Here.. Some Time's We Don't Understand...but The Lord Does..thanks For All Your Help ...keep In Touch...let Me Know Were You Land....lord's Blessing......lady Red


----------

